# Scott CR1 Pro Build Questions



## a194761 (Apr 15, 2006)

I just got a 2009 c1 pro frame and have 2 questions on the build: 

Ritchey WCS Integrated Headset - Does anyone have instructions on how to install this compression system? Couldn't find anything on the Ritchey site or anywhere else for that matter.


Front and Rear Brakes - I noticed that the holes on the frame and fork where the brake mount are too big for the standard bolts that came with my brakes (trp r920). Anyone know what size I will need?

Thanks, Ed


----------

